
Show HN: Ts3d: Ncurses-Based First-Person Shooter - jwmhjwmh
https://github.com/TurkeyMcMac/ts3d
======
existentialmutt
Just tried this out- very cool!

~~~
jwmhjwmh
Thanks!

